# How do I fix my exoterra monsoon system???



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hiya all!!! Im having problems with my exoterra monsoon system!!!! Im getting a fine mist comming out of one nozzle but then only 2 straight lines of thin water comming out of the other does anyone know why this might be??? More |Important how I can fix it so both nozzle spray out a mist?????? If anyone Can help me I would be extremely grateful!!!!!!

Many Thanks

Martin Dean


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't got one myself although I do intend to get one. 2 thoughts come to mind. Are the nozzels adjustable for different types of spray? (try twisting them) or it's blocked. You could possibly try inserting a pin into the holes if you have one small enough to poke out any blockage. I'd have through they could be taken apart easily enough to clean out blockages?

I can't see an instruction manual for it online to see if the nozzles are adjustable or not. As a last resort just email exo terra?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Unscrew the end of the nozzle, bang it on a hard surface a few times (to unblock it) blow through it backwards and then screw it back on - should do the trick, avoid sticking a pin in it or you may widen the jet and screw it up.


----------

